# Song In the Works



## Elfcat (Jun 4, 2011)

Jadox, Tofu, Tree and others who have been filling our community with wonderful music the past few years have inspired me to write a song of my own. It is almost finished except for a couple of sound effects I want to gather. I want to keep it under wraps until the Vegas Bash where I hope to sing it at one of the events. Anyone who has any pull with any of the event hosts, feel free to contact me if you're interested. For the general readership for now, I'll leave you with a little *teaser*.


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, I just got the brakes put on as far as singing at the Bash this year. I informed Brie of my intentions and she said they start taking requests a year out and schedule singers half a year out. It will probably be at least a couple years before we go back, so I think I will go into a different plan and do a few extra things with it. I wanted to make a video track eventually but figured there wasn't time. This way though I can go into the Bash with a plan to take some video footage of some of the girls dancing and such, maybe get some more stomp and kick samples for one of the sound effects, and work on some of the others, maybe bend the ear of some of the more professional guys, so I'll have an even better Diameter down the line! I'll still post the audio I'm able to put together around the time of the Bash however.


----------

